# It's me again.



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

So I've done Questionnaires (on other accounts and got zero replies because they're too damned long maybe), read a lot on the cognitive functions (and spent 90% of my time just thinking about _how_ I think), posting on here and asking for help, doing cognitive function tests and getting weird answers (like, almost equal amounts of Ne and Ni and same for of Fe and Fi), and to be honest, I may just give up looking for my type already and move on to something more productive (that's what I tell myself).

Are there any easier ways to find my type?

Is it because I'm too young and immature to think objectively of myself? Perhaps I am. I hate admitting this may be true, but it most probably is.

Any tips on finding my type are appreciated.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

More self-digging. Introspection. As much as I hate it. And yes, questionnaires (tests even more) are effective as much as your answers are being truthful to yourself.

Lazy self-quote


Greyhart said:


> Everywhere. Read everything here. Including posts from what I think are mistypes. Watching videos of others, watch videos from "types" even when I don't agree with types, observe people IRL, observe yourself, pester "experts" on this forums, check all interpretations. If you are into Ni mind-bending read Jung. His work feels like pleasant feather scratching my brain.
> 
> This kind of mashing of everything makes me giddy like you wouldn't believe. So much data to process and the conflicting results. People are so much fun to try to understand.


----------



## kiriosa (May 12, 2014)

When you say you're probably too young to be typed, how old are you? The dom function should be manifested when you are ~13. It makes it a ot easier to even figure out what function you use the most. Try to concentrate on this first. Every person uses all of the functions every now and then, but your dom is the one that feels the most natural to you. Stop thinking about how you think, think about past events and how you thought back then. Do you recognise a pattern? Is it hard for you to remember or coming up with any past events? This would mean you're probably not a Si dom/aux. Just try to except some. 
I don't know if that will help you, but good luck! And don't give up!


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

SnowyReeNo said:


> So I've done Questionnaires (on other accounts and got zero replies because they're too damned long maybe), read a lot on the cognitive functions (and spent 90% of my time just thinking about _how_ I think), posting on here and asking for help, doing cognitive function tests and getting weird answers (like, almost equal amounts of Ne and Ni and same for of Fe and Fi), and to be honest, I may just give up looking for my type already and move on to something more productive (that's what I tell myself).
> 
> Are there any easier ways to find my type?
> 
> ...


Out of the 8 cognitive function descriptions below, which 2 do you least relate to nor understand?

Which one do you least understand?

Sometimes it helps to look at your weakest functions to help determine your function stack, i'll explain about that more to you after your response...

The Eight Functions (Typology 201)


----------



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> More self-digging. Introspection. As much as I hate it. And yes, questionnaires (tests even more) are effective as much as your answers are being truthful to yourself.
> 
> Lazy self-quote


But I do all of the above all the time!! :angry:
Well, almost all. I'll do more tests I guess. Thanks. 
Any recommendations on who I can try pestering? :tongue:


----------



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

kiriosa said:


> When you say you're probably too young to be typed, how old are you? The dom function should be manifested when you are ~13. It makes it a ot easier to even figure out what function you use the most. Try to concentrate on this first. Every person uses all of the functions every now and then, but your dom is the one that feels the most natural to you. Stop thinking about how you think, think about past events and how you thought back then. Do you recognise a pattern? Is it hard for you to remember or coming up with any past events? This would mean you're probably not a Si dom/aux. Just try to except some.
> I don't know if that will help you, but good luck! And don't give up!


I have been 14 since this January.. 
Does using past memories to find my type make me a Si user? I have been told that I have such a good memory, and I guess it is true. I can remember things from 12 years ago. Yeah, when I was 2. On another account I did a Questionnaire and posted it here, and someone typed me as a Si-dom. I don't relate well to the ISFJ/ISTJ type descriptions though, or maybe I'm just self-delusional. You see, sensor stereotypes can be so misleading. I guess it really all boils down to the functions. I'll read more on them soon. Thanks for replying, and yes I will try to not give up


----------



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

Dreamer777 said:


> Out of the 8 cognitive function descriptions below, which 2 do you least relate to nor understand?
> 
> Which one do you least understand?
> 
> ...


I do not relate to Te.
I don't relate to Fi to a certain extent, as in I don't relate to being really aware of my likes and dislikes. I do not consciously think of what repulses me or what I like, although I can think of it, it doesn't really come naturally to me. My likes and dislikes also change quite a lot in different circumstances.. I do relate to having a moral compass, but I do not exactly depend on it for my actions.. I usually do what I feel like doing, even though I know I'd have to comprimise some of my morals. I guess everyone can have morals.. So I'm not really sure if I have Fi.
Fi can also be not only about morals, though, right? It can be feelings and hunches that some things just aren't.. Right. I relate to this. I can hear a tune; look at a scenery; a painting; an outfit and get a feeling like _"this feels so right"_ or _"this feels so wrong"_. I just have that weird feeling I can't explain, and when someone asks me why I do not like an outfit I wouldn't be able to explain it. I just will have that feeling that some part of that outfit is just _wrong_.

I cannot differentiate between Si and Se. They're sort of similar to me, even though they may seem so different to other people.. Both functions seem to take in the world with the 5 sensors, and remember things from their senses.. When they see a picture of a scenery, they imagine how they will feel if they were in the picture by imagining what they would hear; taste; see; feel or smell. I know that they live their life really differently, as in Si users want to stick to what they are used to, and Se users want to have new experiences. I'm not sure which one I relate to more, though.
And I cannot really differentiate between Ne and Ni too.. I'm kind of confused about the perceiving functions I guess.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

SnowyReeNo said:


> I do not relate to Te.
> I don't relate to Fi to a certain extent, as in I don't relate to being really aware of my likes and dislikes. I do not consciously think of what repulses me or what I like, although I can think of it, it doesn't really come naturally to me. My likes and dislikes also change quite a lot in different circumstances.. I do relate to having a moral compass, but I do not exactly depend on it for my actions.. I usually do what I feel like doing, even though I know I'd have to comprimise some of my morals. I guess everyone can have morals.. So I'm not really sure if I have Fi.
> Fi can also be not only about morals, though, right? It can be feelings and hunches that some things just aren't.. Right. I relate to this. I can hear a tune; look at a scenery; a painting; an outfit and get a feeling like _"this feels so right"_ or _"this feels so wrong"_. I just have that weird feeling I can't explain, and when someone asks me why I do not like an outfit I wouldn't be able to explain it. I just will have that feeling that some part of that outfit is just _wrong_.
> 
> ...


Well, here's the thing about extroverted functions verses introverted functions, as you say you don't understand the difs between the extroverted and introverted perceiving functions. All extroverted functions turn on and activate externally when receiving data/stimuli from external sources. Introverted functions draw from within and are always in "on mode", and don't need external sources of stimuli/data to activate. So that would be one of the big differences between Ne and Ni, and Se and Si.

The abstract (6th Sense/imagination) perceiving functions - Ne and Ni:

Ne explodes data into into many possibilities of ways it could go or could be.
Ne likes to roll along and make things up as it goes along with flexibility (instead of set plans) to whatever the outcome ends up being from rolling along and making it up along the way.

Ni takes data and quickly eliminates alot of it that it deems unnecessary to bring it to one cohesive way it should be.
Ni likes to make proper plans - no rolling along and making it up as it goes along.

The 5 Senses (Concrete evidence/facts) perceiving functions - Se and Si:

Se likes to roll along with whatever is presented in the 5 senses and take immediate physical action. (an interesting way to view Se and my apologies in advance if it offends anyone, but it really shows a great point that people can remember easily, is a man who grabs a woman's butt as she walks by, that would be a man who uses Se rather than Si in his function stack. I'm against gender abuse or gender violence in anyway, but i'm just using that as an example because it can be so easily understood to get the point across.) That is why Se is good in sports, rock climbing, etc.

Si is more stick in the mud and not gonna take so much physical chances. Si remembers from past experience what works and what doesn't work and is more prone to sticking to what worked, don't change it. Si is the "Traditionalist" function. ESTJ, ISTJ, ESFJ, ISFJ in dom or aux position. 

Our two strongest functions are our dom and aux. Everything else in the function stack are ordered and ruled over by the dom and aux function. So being that ISTJ and ISFJ have dom Si, and ESTJ and ESFJ have aux Si, those 4 types are referred to as the "Traditionalists" - stick to what works in the past.

If a person is dom Fi, then they have inferior Te (the other judging function in the opposite order of intro verses extro. And if they have Ne in aux, then their tert is the opposite perceiving function in the intro verses extro. A judging dom has judging also as inferior. A perceiving dom has perceiving also as inferior. And that dictates if the aux and tert are perceiving or judging, the opposite of the dom and inferior. 

Each person's function stack has 2 judging - a Ji and Je. Ji- Fi or Ti, Je - Fe or Te.
" " has 2 perceiving - a Pi and Pe. Pi - Si or Ni, Pe - Se or Ne.

4 Total functions in the main function stack, then the other 4 are shadows of the main 4.
Ti would have shadow Te.
Fi - shadow Fe
Se- shadow Si
Ne - shadow Ni
and vice verse.

Everyone has all 8 in other words, but 4 are shadows, they are dominated by the 4 main. When it gets down to the inferior function then the shadow of the inferior is referred to as the "devilish" function. It pretty much is non-existent in the person and the person does not understand nor relate to the description of it. That's why i was saying to try looking at what your week at and not understanding, because it can help to identify your strong functions and help clarify what your function stack is.

Now, the other thing is that they say aux doesn't develop well until late teens/young adult years.

So right now at 14 years old, you may not be seeing much of your aux yet. 

With all this new info i've given you now, let me ask you this again:

Which function description do you least understand? (That could indicate your devilish - shadow of inferior).

If you understand Ne, Ni, Se, Si a bit more now, can you identify which one you use more of Ne or Ni, and which one you use more of Se or Si?

Just asking, not saying we can find a conclusion yet, just a process of gathering more data. 



Also, what things stress you out, and what do you do when you get stressed out?



Here also are some other sites on cog descriptions:

http://understandmyersbriggs.blogspot.com/2012/12/the-8-cognitive-functions.html

http://www.cognitiveprocesses.com/


EDIT:
Also, what kinds of books, movies and tv shows do you like most?


----------



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

Dreamer777 said:


> Well, here's the thing about extroverted functions verses introverted functions, as you say you don't understand the difs between the extroverted and introverted perceiving functions. All extroverted functions turn on and activate externally when receiving data/stimuli from external sources. Introverted functions draw from within and are always in "on mode", and don't need external sources of stimuli/data to activate. So that would be one of the big differences between Ne and Ni, and Se and Si.
> 
> The abstract (6th Sense/imagination) perceiving functions - Ne and Ni:
> 
> ...


So does this mean that when an Ne user writes a book, they may be less interested to plan, but to just 'spill' all their ideas out as they go into the story?
And an Ni user would more likely plan it out intricately?

If that is so, I am most likely a Ne user. I hate planning. It makes me feel constricted.

But then again, if I have planned, and someone changes it the last minute, I would feel really annoyed. Sigh.



Dreamer777 said:


> The 5 Senses (Concrete evidence/facts) perceiving functions - Se and Si:
> 
> Se likes to roll along with whatever is presented in the 5 senses and take immediate physical action. (an interesting way to view Se and my apologies in advance if it offends anyone, but it really shows a great point that people can remember easily, is a man who grabs a woman's butt as she walks by, that would be a man who uses Se rather than Si in his function stack. I'm against gender abuse or gender violence in anyway, but i'm just using that as an example because it can be so easily understood to get the point across.) That is why Se is good in sports, rock climbing, etc.


Hahahaha love this.



Dreamer777 said:


> Si is more stick in the mud and not gonna take so much physical chances. Si remembers from past experience what works and what doesn't work and is more prone to sticking to what worked, don't change it. Si is the "Traditionalist" function. ESTJ, ISTJ, ESFJ, ISFJ in dom or aux position.
> 
> Our two strongest functions are our dom and aux. Everything else in the function stack are ordered and ruled over by the dom and aux function. So being that ISTJ and ISFJ have dom Si, and ESTJ and ESFJ have aux Si, those 4 types are referred to as the "Traditionalists" - stick to what works in the past.


Hmm, I don't seem to relate to either one.. I do not stick to the past, and would rather move on since to me, new data = new problems = new solutions. The only thing I doubt now is, can someone have a good memory from the past and not be an Si user? I've heard thay for example, INxJs can have really poor memory about specific details (eg. book names/ authors) since Si is their 8th function. I don't remember things I don't want to, but if I put my mind to it, I am able to remember quite a lot. Perhaps Si is somewhere in my first four functions?

I don't relate well to Se either, I tend to drift off too easily to be physically aware of my surroundings, much less find opportunities to do things.

Oh, and, is being aware of the physical world related to perceiving functions? I can be hardly aware of what is going on in the moment and be lost in thought (for example, my mother would have poured me some cereal in a bowl, but I would miss it and get another one). Being unaware of the world almost killed me a few times (not joking). I'm not sure if this is a /function/ separately, but I don't think I am an Se user because of this. Is this correct or should I not rely on this to see if I have Se? It probably is in my last four functions.



Dreamer777 said:


> If a person is dom Fi, then they have inferior Te (the other judging function in the opposite order of intro verses extro. And if they have Ne in aux, then their tert is the opposite perceiving function in the intro verses extro. A judging dom has judging also as inferior. A perceiving dom has perceiving also as inferior. And that dictates if the aux and tert are perceiving or judging, the opposite of the dom and inferior.
> 
> Each person's function stack has 2 judging - a Ji and Je. Ji- Fi or Ti, Je - Fe or Te.
> " " has 2 perceiving - a Pi and Pe. Pi - Si or Ni, Pe - Se or Ne.
> ...


So since I may not see much of my aux yet, am I still able to identify which _aren't_ my aux, tert and inferior functions?



Dreamer777 said:


> With all this new info i've given you now, let me ask you this again:
> 
> Which function description do you least understand? (That could indicate your devilish - shadow of inferior).
> 
> ...


I am not sure if I can give you an accurate answer, as my perception of the functions probably aren't as accurate as needed to be to identify my said functions. However, based on your explanations, and reading the links you gave, I am most likely an Ne-Si/ Si-Ne user.

HOWEVER, I have a few more questions:

I believed I have Ni since I thought Ni = seeing future possibilities. For example, if I see a person holding a slushie, and I deduce that that person is very clumsy because of the way they do something else (for example I saw them falling on flat ground previously), I would think that they are most likely going to spill their said slushie. HOWEVER, is this more Si or Ni? 

And so to rephrase your words to be more coherent for my own understanding, Se is more of finding opportunities in the immediate environment and Si is more of relating the 'now' to the 'past' and judging it as such? If that is so, I am most probably an Si user. 

I'm really sorry for bothering you about all these questions.. I sound annoying even to myself.



Dreamer777 said:


> Also, what things stress you out, and what do you do when you get stressed out?


Ahahaha a lot of things stress me out. When someone expects me to express my JUDGEMENTS on things, I freeze and kinda go "uhm I don't know"; since most of my judgements change rather easily. But if someone wants me to express my IDEAS on things, I get really animated and can talk for hours, as long as I know the person whom I am communicating doesn't expect me to have the same ideas every day. My ideas change rapidly depending on the external circumstances. I do not exactly like closure, as it makes me feel really uneasy. This is why I do not think I am a Te user. Te wants to arrange their 'outside world' to something logically coherent. I don't really bother. It is probably my inferior or tert function? Or maybe one of my last four.

When people expect an emotional reaction out of me, I sometimes flinch, or have some kind of physical reaction. I am extremely uncomfortable with expressing my feelings with people I do not find myself close to (even if they find me close to them). I can't usually express my feelings out loud (in words) as my feelings are so.. Inexpressible, although they can be so strong. When I try to express my feelings in words I get some kind of feeling that there is some part of me I am holding back and/or not expressing. Or I tend to feel that some parts of my emotions that I'm expressing is fake. I can have really bad times with emotions, and when I feel strong emotions, tend to bottle it up. Unless I'm talking to my best friend, I would slowly try to express how I feel. It doesn't really feel natural, though. And I'd rather sort out my feelings myself.

HOWEVER, I can be rather unaware of my own feelings too. I am very confused.



Dreamer777 said:


> Here also are some other sites on cog descriptions:
> 
> Understanding the Myers Briggs Type Indicator: The 8 Cognitive Functions
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links!  

Hmm.. I've noticed I like books that portray friendship. Lots of friendship. Maybe a little romance, but save the angst. Angst makes me feel like puking. I don't like (most) teenage love stories I'm sorry. I also like drama. Maybe a little science fiction. A little magic.. A little BOOM.

Just to name some I like:
Harry Potter BOOKS
Percy Jackson BOOKS
Chronicles of Narnia
BBC Sherlock Holmes 
Up (Disney)
Frozen (People laugh when I tell them I cried a lot watching that movie)
Beauty and the Beast 
I have a few more but my brain decides to shut down on me wow thanks brain.

I would love to watch:
Doctor Who
Supernatural

To be honest, I do not like TOO MUCH fantasy. They make me feel kind of scared. For example, Alice in Wonderland or Zathura. When I was a kid, I cried a lot watching both. They were just too scary. Just a little is enough to escape reality.

I'm sorry if this is too long haha.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

SnowyReeNo said:


> So does this mean that when an Ne user writes a book, they may be less interested to plan, but to just 'spill' all their ideas out as they go into the story?
> And an Ni user would more likely plan it out intricately?
> 
> If that is so, I am most likely a Ne user. I hate planning. It makes me feel constricted.


Well, when Ne is tert or inferior, then it means Si is dom or aux, which would mean Si would rule over Ne, Ne would be weaker. Just as if Ni is tert or inferior, then it means that Se rules and Ni is weaker (as perceiving functions in the main function stack). So like for example an ISTP, Ni is tert, they don't like to plan too much, because their Se rules over their Ni. So it depends where in the function stack Ni or Ne is. Like for example, xNxx means the N perceiving function is the ruling perceiving function, xSxx means the S perceiving function is the ruling perceiving function, and that is how the MBTI label is formed. Once a function is in tert or inferior it's not a ruling function, it's weaker. 

So to hate planning, could indicate a Ne user, or Ni in tert or inferior, not just a Ne user. So for that you could rule out being a Ni dom or Ni aux type - INTJ (Ni Te Fi Se), INFJ (Ni Fe Ti Se), ENTJ (Te Ni Se Fi), ENFJ (Fe Ni Se Ti).

Also you mentioned previously not relating to Te, so you could rule out any Te dom or Te aux types, which would be again INTJ and ENTJ, and then also ESTJ and ISTJ.

So that's 6 types eliminated. That leaves 10 types. The SP's, ESTP, ISTP, ESFP, ISFP. The NP's, ENTP, INTP, ENFP, INFP. And the two others from the Traditionalists Si types - SJ's - who use Ti/Fe rather than Te/Fi - ESFJ and ISFJ. 

Or looking at this way, 2 of the NF's (Idealists / Dreamers / Humanitarians) INFP and ENFP
2 of the NT's (Intellectual Thinkers) INTP and ENTP
(rather than lumping those 4 together in one bundle called the NP's. Usually the 4 categories are divided into SJ, SP, NT, and NF. (rather than SJ, SP, NP, NJ). Because ENFJ, INFJ, ENFP, INFP are the Idealists/Dreamers/Humanitarian types and ENTJ, INTJ, ENTP and INTP are the Intellectual Thinker types, so it's the way they tend to split them up into the 4 categories even though it would seem it should be SJ, SP, NJ and NP, but it doesn't work that way really.)


Then there are inferior blow ups when the person gets stressed out, the inferior rises up and squashes the dom and takes over rulership in an erratic, chaotic and immature way. For example an ISTP, Ti Se Ni Fe, when under stress acts like an erratic, chaotic immature ENFJ Fe Ni Se Ti. It's the reverse order in the function stack, and the opposite letters in the MBTI. ISTP / ENFJ. 

So it also helps to learn about inferior function eruptions and that can also help to identify your inferior function.

As for the writing of the books, i guess it depends on what type of book is being written would depend on setting up the structure. And depending if the person is a Ti user or Te user would make a difference as well. Te working with Ni would be different than Te working with Ne, and Ti working with Ni would be different than Ti working with Ne. So there would be these different styles of writing the book. Ne with Ti, or Ne with Te, or Ni with Ti, or Ni with Te. So there are those different types of components to consider as well, the different cognitive function pairings.

Here's links to the eruption of inferior functions, which one do you relate to the most?

There are 8 types of inferior functions, and 2 each of the 16 share the same dom and same inferior function.


ESTJ / ENTJ Dom Te Inferior Fi http://personalitycafe.com/entj-articles/95932-form-inferior-function-fi.html

ESTP / ESFP Dom Se Inferior Ni http://www.typologycentral.com/forums/mbti-tm-and-jungian-cognitive-functions/29154-form-inferior-esps.html

ENTP / ENFP Dom Ne Inferior Si http://personalitycafe.com/entp-articles/76805-recognizing-inferior-function-entp.html

ESFJ / ENFJ Dom Fe Inferior Ti http://personalitycafe.com/enfj-forum-givers/76757-recognizing-inferior-function-enfjs.html

ISTJ / ISFJ Dom Si Inferior Ne http://personalitycafe.com/istj-articles/78130-recognizing-inferior-function-istj.html

ISTP / INTP Dom Ti Inferior Fe http://personalitycafe.com/istp-articles/76785-recognizing-inferior-function-istp.html

INTJ / INFJ Dom Ni Inferior Se http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/76894-recognizing-inferior-function-infj.html

INFP / ISFP Dom Fi Inferior Te http://personalitycafe.com/infp-articles/76770-recognizing-inferior-function-ifps.html


ok, i'm gonna send this post off now, and then continue on in another post....


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

SnowyReeNo said:


> Hmm, I don't seem to relate to either one.. I do not stick to the past, and would rather move on since to me, new data = new problems = new solutions. The only thing I doubt now is, can someone have a good memory from the past and not be an Si user? I've heard thay for example, INxJs can have really poor memory about specific details (eg. book names/ authors) since Si is their 8th function. I don't remember things I don't want to, but if I put my mind to it, I am able to remember quite a lot. Perhaps Si is somewhere in my first four functions?


Everyone has memory. It's just that Si doms and Si auxes have a keen ability to describe a past experience perfectly and detailed every time. But yes other types have memory, so it's not just saying if i'm not a Si user then i don't have memory. Imo Si doms and Si auxes can't be beat with their details of loads of memories of past experiences, their details are what makes it really different, every detail. But yes other types have some kind of selected memory and can remember certain things they want to remember. But as Si goes lower in the function stack, then yes the detailed memory of the past gets lesser and lesser. As in the devilish function, which in INTJ and INFJ, then yes their accurate memory of their past is very diminished in detail, except for the memories they want to hold onto throughout the years. But for the most part i would say they would be more lacking in detailed memories of the past than all other types, and those with shadow Si in their function stack would be pretty low as well in having loads of detailed memories of the past. But yes, everyone can hold onto certain selected memories of the past. Si users (Si in the main 4 function stack) will just more automatically store all memories in detail without realizing or meaning to, but more so Si dom and Si aux, somewhat Si tert, and lesser with inferior Si. Then much lesser in shadow functions. 

Si compares past sensing experiences with present. That is why Si is also referred to as being more nostalgic. Se is impulsive in what is happening right at the moment in the 5 senses, not caring about comparing to past experiences. Thus Se loves new experiences to have in the present moment, whereas Si can relive the past enjoyable experience and enjoy it without trying something new. Things like that.



> new data = new problems = new solutions


 That sounds Ti dom of ISTP or INTP and with Si in tert which you say you have Si but not strong, that would put you as INTP. 



> I don't relate well to Se either, I tend to drift off too easily to be physically aware of my surroundings, much less find opportunities to do things.
> 
> Oh, and, is being aware of the physical world related to perceiving functions? I can be hardly aware of what is going on in the moment and be lost in thought (for example, my mother would have poured me some cereal in a bowl, but I would miss it and get another one). Being unaware of the world almost killed me a few times (not joking). I'm not sure if this is a /function/ separately, but I don't think I am an Se user because of this. Is this correct or should I not rely on this to see if I have Se? It probably is in my last four functions.


Listening to what you say here sounds like inferior Se/devilish Si, or inferior Si/devilish Se. That would be INFJ, INTJ, ENFP, ENTP.




> So since I may not see much of my aux yet, am I still able to identify which _aren't_ my aux, tert and inferior functions?


Yes you can still figure out your type. The reason sometimes it's hard to figure out our dom right away when learning about typing ourself, is because our dom we do so automatically without effort nor thinking about it, just like breathing, we just do it, we don't realize we even do it. So by finding out our inferior functions and weaker functions and the devilish function, can help to identify what our dom is, even if the aux is not fully developed yet. You should have some use of your aux though, but just not as strong as you will in a few years from now, when it will be much stronger.

When you are feeling down, what activities can you engage in (mental or physical) that makes you feel better?




> I am not sure if I can give you an accurate answer, as my perception of the functions probably aren't as accurate as needed to be to identify my said functions. However, based on your explanations, and reading the links you gave, I am most likely an Ne-Si/ Si-Ne user.
> 
> HOWEVER, I have a few more questions:
> 
> I believed I have Ni since I thought Ni = seeing future possibilities. For example, if I see a person holding a slushie, and I deduce that that person is very clumsy because of the way they do something else (for example I saw them falling on flat ground previously), I would think that they are most likely going to spill their said slushie. HOWEVER, is this more Si or Ni?


i'm thinking that sounds more like Ni working with Ti maybe? not sure...?



> And so to rephrase your words to be more coherent for my own understanding, Se is more of finding opportunities in the immediate environment and Si is more of relating the 'now' to the 'past' and judging it as such? If that is so, I am most probably an Si user.


Ok, so by now you sound more decided on being a Si/Ne user. And previously you say you don't relate to Te/Fi much, which would put you at Si/Ne/Ti/Fe (not in that order) but of those functions in your main 4 function stack. So if that is true, then you would be INTP Ti Ne Si Fe, or ENTP Ne Ti Fe Si, or ESFJ Fe Si Ne Ti, or ISFJ Si Fe Ti Ne.



> I'm really sorry for bothering you about all these questions.. I sound annoying even to myself.


Oh no, not annoying to me at all, that's why i'm here to try to help  no problem my dear. I can only hope i can be of some help to you :happy:





> Ahahaha a lot of things stress me out. When someone expects me to express my JUDGEMENTS on things, I freeze and kinda go "uhm I don't know"; since most of my judgements change rather easily. But if someone wants me to express my IDEAS on things, I get really animated and can talk for hours, as long as I know the person whom I am communicating doesn't expect me to have the same ideas every day. My ideas change rapidly depending on the external circumstances. I do not exactly like closure, as it makes me feel really uneasy. This is why I do not think I am a Te user. Te wants to arrange their 'outside world' to something logically coherent. I don't really bother. It is probably my inferior or tert function? Or maybe one of my last four.


That would be Ne with the daily changing of ideas depending on EXTERNAL/EXTROVERTED circumstances. Ne activating with external stimuli/data. I do think you use Ne with Ti rather than Te, and i think that's why you may have to rethink some of what i say to try to make it coherent to you, because not only that i'm Te and you're probably Ti, but also i'm Te inferior, Fi dom, which means i don't explain things very well because i speak through my feelings, and my Ne messes with me, and Te is inferior. So i'm glad you can glean some good knowledge from what i'm trying to explain. :wink:



> When people expect an emotional reaction out of me, I sometimes flinch, or have some kind of physical reaction. I am extremely uncomfortable with expressing my feelings with people I do not find myself close to (even if they find me close to them). I can't usually express my feelings out loud (in words) as my feelings are so.. Inexpressible, although they can be so strong. When I try to express my feelings in words I get some kind of feeling that there is some part of me I am holding back and/or not expressing. Or I tend to feel that some parts of my emotions that I'm expressing is fake. I can have really bad times with emotions, and when I feel strong emotions, tend to bottle it up. Unless I'm talking to my best friend, I would slowly try to express how I feel. It doesn't really feel natural, though. And I'd rather sort out my feelings myself.
> 
> HOWEVER, I can be rather unaware of my own feelings too. I am very confused.


Here this sounds like classic inferior Fe. That would be INTP Ti Ne Si Fe, or ISTP Ti Se Ni Fe.

Seems to be pointing to INTP for you? What do you think of that? How do you relate to the INTP forum on here?




> Thanks for the links!


Your most welcome 



> Hmm.. I've noticed I like books that portray friendship. Lots of friendship. Maybe a little romance, but save the angst. Angst makes me feel like puking. I don't like (most) teenage love stories I'm sorry. I also like drama. Maybe a little science fiction. A little magic.. A little BOOM.
> 
> Just to name some I like:
> Harry Potter BOOKS
> ...


hmmmm...... thinking..... not sure.....?


i just looked back at when you said this but i didn't respond directly to it, as i'm thinking now more and more you may be INTP, here's what you said:



> new data = new problems = new solutions


That sounds Ti dom of ISTP or INTP and with Si in tert which you say you have Si but not strong, that would put you as INTP. 



> Hmm, I don't seem to relate to either one.. I do not stick to the past, and would rather move on since to me, new data = new problems = new solutions. The only thing I doubt now is, can someone have a good memory from the past and not be an Si user? I've heard thay for example, INxJs can have really poor memory about specific details (eg. book names/ authors) since Si is their 8th function. I don't remember things I don't want to, but if I put my mind to it, I am able to remember quite a lot. Perhaps Si is somewhere in my first four functions?


Now i'm really curious to hear what you say about INTP's???

So remember also to let me know which inferior function eruption you related to the most?


----------



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

Dreamer777 said:


> Well, when Ne is tert or inferior, then it means Si is dom or aux, which would mean Si would rule over Ne, Ne would be weaker. Just as if Ni is tert or inferior, then it means that Se rules and Ni is weaker (as perceiving functions in the main function stack). So like for example an ISTP, Ni is tert, they don't like to plan too much, because their Se rules over their Ni. So it depends where in the function stack Ni or Ne is. Like for example, xNxx means the N perceiving function is the ruling perceiving function, xSxx means the S perceiving function is the ruling perceiving function, and that is how the MBTI label is formed. Once a function is in tert or inferior it's not a ruling function, it's weaker.
> 
> So to hate planning, could indicate a Ne user, or Ni in tert or inferior, not just a Ne user. So for that you could rule out being a Ni dom or Ni aux type - INTJ (Ni Te Fi Se), INFJ (Ni Fe Ti Se), ENTJ (Te Ni Se Fi), ENFJ (Fe Ni Se Ti).
> 
> ...


I'm really sorry for the late reply.. I was just so busy throughout the day.I was feeling a little out of sorts and couldn't get any information into my brain if I tried. I took a long time to read those links. Thank you so much for the links by the way, they were really informative :happy:

Just a problem, I relate to a lot of them. I'm not sure if I am going to be able to recognize my inferior function from these. However, these gave me more insight on each type. Thank you :happy:

(I am going to reply your next reply in another reply. Hahahaa)


----------



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

Dreamer777 said:


> Everyone has memory. It's just that Si doms and Si auxes have a keen ability to describe a past experience perfectly and detailed every time. But yes other types have memory, so it's not just saying if i'm not a Si user then i don't have memory.


I tend to forget this sometimes.  



Dreamer777 said:


> Imo Si doms and Si auxes can't be beat with their details of loads of memories of past experiences, their details are what makes it really different, every detail. But yes other types have some kind of selected memory and can remember certain things they want to remember. But as Si goes lower in the function stack, then yes the detailed memory of the past gets lesser and lesser. As in the devilish function, which in INTJ and INFJ, then yes their accurate memory of their past is very diminished in detail, except for the memories they want to hold onto throughout the years. But for the most part i would say they would be more lacking in detailed memories of the past than all other types, and those with shadow Si in their function stack would be pretty low as well in having loads of detailed memories of the past. But yes, everyone can hold onto certain selected memories of the past. Si users (Si in the main 4 function stack) will just more automatically store all memories in detail without realizing or meaning to, but more so Si dom and Si aux, somewhat Si tert, and lesser with inferior Si. Then much lesser in shadow functions.


I feel like I have quite a lot of Si sometimes.. I can even picture _exactly_ what I thought of in the past.. Creeps other people out. :tongue: 



Dreamer777 said:


> Si compares past sensing experiences with present. That is why Si is also referred to as being more nostalgic.


I definitely can be nostalgic sometimes.



Dreamer777 said:


> Se is impulsive in what is happening right at the moment in the 5 senses, not caring about comparing to past experiences. Thus Se loves new experiences to have in the present moment, whereas Si can relive the past enjoyable experience and enjoy it without trying something new. Things like that.


To be honest, I can relate to INxJs way of relaxing when they engage their inferior function; as in by just taking in my environment using my 5 senses. It makes me feel really good, by being able to not think of anything, but just totally relax and merge with the environment. Can non-Se users do this too to relax? 



Dreamer777 said:


> That sounds Ti dom of ISTP or INTP and with Si in tert which you say you have Si but not strong, that would put you as INTP.


Hmm.. Could you please explain why it sounds Ti-dom? :tongue: I have never readily considered myself as a thinker. I sometimes even feel inferior to them.  



Dreamer777 said:


> Listening to what you say here sounds like inferior Se/devilish Si, or inferior Si/devilish Se. That would be INFJ, INTJ, ENFP, ENTP.


Wow, lots of information! Thank you again :happy: I wonder which one is it, though..



Dreamer777 said:


> Yes you can still figure out your type. The reason sometimes it's hard to figure out our dom right away when learning about typing ourself, is because our dom we do so automatically without effort nor thinking about it, just like breathing, we just do it, we don't realize we even do it. So by finding out our inferior functions and weaker functions and the devilish function, can help to identify what our dom is, even if the aux is not fully developed yet. You should have some use of your aux though, but just not as strong as you will in a few years from now, when it will be much stronger.


I see.. I am having difficulties finding my type though. For example, if I do not relate to Te, could it be my tert/inferior? Or could it be in my last four functions? So many possibilities, so little objective data of myself.. It really makes my head throb.



Dreamer777 said:


> When you are feeling down, what activities can you engage in (mental or physical) that makes you feel better?


I usually curl into a ball and cry. 

Sometimes I don't feel like it, and would just find a cosy corner, get some comfy blankets and pillows, make myself a nice warm cup of hot chocolate and read a fiction book. I would just enjoy the comfort of the said pillows and blankets and the comfort of knowing no one would disturb me, and enjoy my chocolate. And I would immerse myself into the book and escape my life by experiencing the main character's life. I get to lose touch of what I was feeling sad about. Sometimes, I would text my online (VERY NOTICEABLY) Fe-dom friend, whom I can just share all of my problems with and feel comforted and appreciated for who I am.



Dreamer777 said:


> i'm thinking that sounds more like Ni working with Ti maybe? not sure...?


:shocked: Am I an INFJ then?





Dreamer777 said:


> Ok, so by now you sound more decided on being a Si/Ne user. And previously you say you don't relate to Te/Fi much, which would put you at Si/Ne/Ti/Fe (not in that order) but of those functions in your main 4 function stack. So if that is true, then you would be INTP Ti Ne Si Fe, or ENTP Ne Ti Fe Si, or ESFJ Fe Si Ne Ti, or ISFJ Si Fe Ti Ne.


I feel kind of fidgety, as I'm not definite if I am really Si/Ne and Fe/Ti.. Maybe it's my Ne? Oh, bother. 





Dreamer777 said:


> Oh no, not annoying to me at all, that's why i'm here to try to help  no problem my dear. I can only hope i can be of some help to you :happy:


:blushed: Thank you!  Of course, you're helping me tremendously. And you seem like such a nice person.







Dreamer777 said:


> That would be Ne with the daily changing of ideas depending on EXTERNAL/EXTROVERTED circumstances. Ne activating with external stimuli/data. I do think you use Ne with Ti rather than Te, and i think that's why you may have to rethink some of what i say to try to make it coherent to you, because not only that i'm Te and you're probably Ti, but also i'm Te inferior, Fi dom, which means i don't explain things very well because i speak through my feelings, and my Ne messes with me, and Te is inferior. So i'm glad you can glean some good knowledge from what i'm trying to explain. :wink:


Oh, no. You explain things perfectly well. It's probably me. :frustrating:





Dreamer777 said:


> Here this sounds like classic inferior Fe. That would be INTP Ti Ne Si Fe, or ISTP Ti Se Ni Fe.
> 
> Seems to be pointing to INTP for you? What do you think of that? How do you relate to the INTP forum on here?


Having someone think of me as a thinker makes me feel extremely flattered, hahaha  I'm really insecure of my own logical thinking to be honest. I am pretty intimidated by thinking types, especially NTs.. I don't really relate well to INTPs sometimes, since I view myself as much more.. Emotional? But this is probably because I am female. However, INTP females seem to be as unemotional/unexpressive as male INTPs.. Even though I can be unexpressive. Sigh, in fact, when I was typing that paragraph, I was thinking more along the lines of Fi than inferior Fe. I wonder what you think about that?
I agree that a lot is pointing towards INTP. However, I still doubt it. :/ I appreciate your help, though, because I am learning so much about INTPs on the way. In fact, I'm learning so much. Thank you 




Dreamer777 said:


> Your most welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I have said above, I do not really think I am a thinker. I am much too emotional in my opinion. INTPs value a lot of logic and more thinking in their actions, and to be honest I focus more on feelings when I act than on what I feel I should do because logic. And also, INTPs don't seem to like communicating with people on an emotional level, and would rather be more emotionally separate from others. Although I can be like that too, I value emotional connection with my close friends. I can be rather irrational at times. I also am not as 'serious' as I find INTPs are. Or perhaps my perceptions of INTPs are skewed.



Dreamer777 said:


> So remember also to let me know which inferior function eruption you related to the most?


Sigh, I feel so useless trying to find my type. As I have said in my previous post, I relate to many of the inferior function eruptions. Sorry :crying:


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

ok, back to the drawing board for me, alot of what you said here throws alot of curve balls. Now you say you are emotional and are intimidated by strong thinkers, and i agree with you that listening to this latest reply from you that you are definitely not a Ti dom, nor strong in Ti. 

You mentioned before that sometimes you don't know what you are feeling? Could you explain more on that?

How do you relate to the INFP's and the ENFP's Forums on here?


----------



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

I relate extremely well to them.
In fact I used to type as one when I was reeeeally new into MBTI.
I went deep into many threads just to understand their functions etc. and I had to search many threads before I thought I might be INFJ instead. So I had to search for many INFJ vs INFP threads and just search for many function differences.. Not really getting much of it, and probably (mis?)typed as an INFJ after all that (probably 1+ years later) because I related to INFJ's behaviors a lot. I'm not really sure now..


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

SnowyReeNo said:


> I relate extremely well to them.
> In fact I used to type as one when I was reeeeally new into MBTI.
> I went deep into many threads just to understand their functions etc. and I had to search many threads before I thought I might be INFJ instead. So I had to search for many INFJ vs INFP threads and just search for many function differences.. Not really getting much of it, and probably (mis?)typed as an INFJ after all that (probably 1+ years later) because I related to INFJ's behaviors a lot. I'm not really sure now..


How were you as a child and throughout your school years, what things did/do you like to do, not do? What type of behavior did/do you display at school, at home, with other classmates, etc.? Did/do you have a good childhood experience, or did you have traumatic experiences, stress in the home, or a peaceful loving home/parents, etc?

Btw, sometimes INFJ's are the hardest ones to accept fitting in a box (type) and don't like to think they are restricted or limited to certain functions (fitting in a box), so maybe you could be an INFJ. INFJ's aren't into what they are feeling, they feel what others are feeling when around others, rather than their own feelings, and they use Ti and Fe rather than Te and Fi, which from the start you were saying you don't relate to Te and not so much as to Fi either. 

And sometimes there is a mix up of typing between INTP's (they don't much like fitting into boxes either) and INFJ's. So maybe this could be it that you are actually an INFJ and your aux Fe is still being developed.

So tell me of your childhood, let's look at that.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Si's "memory"/relationships with past is highly _subjective_. It's not objective in it's detail recollection. My mother describes various important (to her) memories with impressions - how it felt to her, not objective details like precise positions, colors or words.


----------



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

Dreamer777 said:


> How were you as a child and throughout your school years, what things did/do you like to do, not do? What type of behavior did/do you display at school, at home, with other classmates, etc.? Did/do you have a good childhood experience, or did you have traumatic experiences, stress in the home, or a peaceful loving home/parents, etc?


I can remember things from when I was 2, so this is pretty easy. When I was in nursery school, though I forgot how old I was, I was bullied by two girls the same age as me everyday. I hated going to that school.. They called me a shortie (when in fact it was them who were short as hell) and basically made me feel miserable. Pushing me, splashing water at me etc everyday I went there. In the end I convinced my mother that I needed a change of nursery school. In the next one, my mother (a rather paranoid person) believed that the school bus driver had molested/raped me after I arrived late at my gran's one day. I remember trying to tell her that the bus driver had trouble finding my grandma's house since I usually went home straightaway. My mom did not believe me and kept pestering me with questions like "You can tell me anything. If he did something, he should get what he deserves." I ended up giving up on trying to explain that he was innocent and just agreed with whatever she said. In the end, she called the police. Well, me being so young I did not understand that being true to the police was so important. I don't know what happened in the end, but that poor bloke ended up not being put to jail. I was immensely relieved when my mother told me that. 

Basically, I had quite a loving home. Although my mom was rather smoldering with her affections and sometimes suffocating. Sometimes she could get overly paranoid. My dad wasn't a big part of my childhood, though.

Well that basically was my childhood experience.

My childhood behavior was kinda weird. I could be really quiet and withdrawn or hyperactive and talkative, and in fact I am now still trying to balance the extremes. I hope you won't mind me relating to you how I changed almost every year.
I remember entering kindergarten (how do you remember everything?! asks my friend) as a really withdrawn kid. My mother, paranoid as she was, asked me what was wrong with me. I was rather annoyed at her to be honest. I'd rather her leave me alone. But she threatened me, so I ended up talking to people. I made a few good friends. I was rather friendly in my kindergarten years because of my mom. 
When I entered elementary school, I was just as friendly as my kindergarten years. Although I would not consider myself boisterous. Still a little shy and reserved until I got to know people. The next two years I was getting more and more friendly. I was talking to almost everyone, even the quiet kids. I did not exactly care much about my grades but that was fine since I still passed my exams. I started becoming someone really different, someone new. I just liked talking to people. I made a few really close friends. To be honest I don't know what got into me for those two years. I played an online virtual game, and I would want to be loved by people I found fun. I wanted them to place me as their bestest friend. I could be really annoying. People talk about regretting their 12-15 year old selves but I regret my 9-12 year old self. How horrible I was. When I was 11 and 12, I started being more reserved in school.. People started to know me as the 'quiet girl'. I did not exactly like the quiet life (hahaha). I do not know why I was so reserved though. I had a few close friends. Being unaware of the 'social cliques' of people then, I didn't know I was hanging out with the most popular girls. They ended up betraying me and left me alone. I found a few other friends later on but never really became the same friendly person again. Only on one-on-one friendships I would talk a lot, which I would miss when my friends leave me. Kinda sad, eh?
Now I am in highschool, I don't talk at all. Only when people approach me, which is quite little. They are friendly though, and do not bully me. They just leave me alone. Sometimes I'm glad they do this, yet othertimes I feel like crying since I feel just so alone. I'm really glad I have such good online friends, they're really all I have. I trust them and they're really good people. If I could be friendly and talkative again, I would. I wish I could be like that again sometimes. Without the annoying aspect of myself of course.




Dreamer777 said:


> Btw, sometimes INFJ's are the hardest ones to accept fitting in a box (type) and don't like to think they are restricted or limited to certain functions (fitting in a box), so maybe you could be an INFJ. INFJ's aren't into what they are feeling, they feel what others are feeling when around others, rather than their own feelings, and they use Ti and Fe rather than Te and Fi, which from the start you were saying you don't relate to Te and not so much as to Fi either.
> 
> And sometimes there is a mix up of typing between INTP's (they don't much like fitting into boxes either) and INFJ's. So maybe this could be it that you are actually an INFJ and your aux Fe is still being developed.
> 
> So tell me of your childhood, let's look at that.


I thought hating to be fit into a box is more INFP? :shocked: I read a lot about how INFPs dislike being put into categories because of their P-ness (do NOT say that out loud)? 

Well anyway, from what you have read about my childhood, what do you think? :tongue:


----------



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

@Dreamer777 

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...iled-descriptions-each-function-attitude.html

In the link above, I relate to Ni, Fi and Ti. Of course Fi and Ti is impossible so I'm still thinking about it. You have said that INFJs and INTPs may be more reluctant about being boxed into systems but maybe it's Fi-users who are more so? I've noticed myself that INFPs are more reluctant to be boxed in by theories, systems, people etc. To be honest I'm quite okay with typology theories and being boxex up into a type. I don't know, maybe it's just an individual thing?


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Greyhart said:


> Si's "memory"/relationships with past is highly _subjective_. It's not objective in it's detail recollection. My mother describes various important (to her) memories with impressions - how it felt to her, not objective details like precise positions, colors or words.


is that Si working with Fi?


----------

